# Sad Emerald Coast GRR story...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That makes me sick!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good God they all need to be fired. At least maybe their next few months pay chacks need to be ignored.

Hooch


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I saw this. And it's why I was double puzzled when somebody up there in that area told me to just have those people dump their male Golden at the shelter, bc he'd be sprung. Um. No thanks.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ya know, WHY??? Why does this have to happen? Once upon a time "before computers", there were dog adoptions, wonder how they managed all that way back when????

Other thing, horrid thing, I was thinking was, What if they didn't PTS but actually gave to lab/vet office or something.

Years ago there was a rescue that tried to get a golden away from a vet office b/c it stayed there 24/7, and was used for blood 

Just makes me wonder 

Yup, Kim, I too, think out loud, lol 

Tween hearing this one, and the other sweet one recently being PTS, I just don't know. Sorry, didn't mean to bum anyone out more.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I saw this. And it's why I was double puzzled when somebody up there in that area told me to just have those people dump their male Golden at the shelter, bc he'd be sprung. Um. No thanks.


Although there may be shelters who are good, how do you know? I hesitate to have any dog brought to a shelter if it can be helped, not only because they WILL be at risk for being PTS if they get crowded, but also the risk of exposure to illnesses - kennel cough is so prevalent in shelters. 

I also think about the money spent on that dog. If rescue can take a dog without it having to go to a shelter, it saves money for maybe a dog who can't get into rescue - so at least that dog has a chance, even if slim of getting adopted.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Agreed... totally.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Ya know, WHY??? Why does this have to happen? Once upon a time "before computers", there were dog adoptions, wonder how they managed all that way back when????
> 
> Other thing, horrid thing, I was thinking was, What if they didn't PTS but actually gave to lab/vet office or something.
> 
> ...


You are so right! Suddenly paper and pen are completely obsolete?? Ridiculous. I don't even want to think about the blood thing...we had one in rescue who was being used as a "donor" too. ugh.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, this makes me so sick and mad and sad. 

Reminds me of the senior boy in UK a long while back that rescue tried to pull but the owners who dumped him had told the shelter to put him down, so they wouldn't release him to the rescue. His picture is still my mind, and now this sweet girl will be too. 

This is horrible.


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

makes me sick to my stomach...what a horribly sad story.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

unfortunately many Vets have donor dogs and cats that they keep for many years in a cage or pen. I think there should be a law against it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is an outrage.*

This is an outrage-May this sweet little girl rest in peace-Bless you for fighting for her and other dogs!!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Isn't there anyway that we could write the old bay animal control? could it be mentioned to the press or the tv? i think maybe if they received a lot of letters from golden owners, maybe they would think twice? get me the address and i'll write them a letter.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My vet has a donor cat but he is the office clown. He entertains the patients and cuddles with the dogs and gos home at night with the vet. He has two cats that he had dumped on his office step that he keeps in the office. And he has one cat that stays in his office that is blind that was 18 years old that he brings to work everyday and takes home everynight. That cat has been with him since he started being a vet. 
So there are some good donor animals out there.

I actually read this story this summer on their website and cried for hours. It really bothered me and I have heard of several stories where dogs were pts in error due to paperwork not done right or a tag put on wrong door. I hate that it is so uncaring and they just do the minimum to help these animals. I actually thought of learning how to do grooming and volunteering to do some of the shelter animals but I was told that the liability issue would not let me do that.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

mainegirl said:


> Isn't there anyway that we could write the old bay animal control? could it be mentioned to the press or the tv? i think maybe if they received a lot of letters from golden owners, maybe they would think twice? get me the address and i'll write them a letter.
> 
> beth, moose and angel


It happened in June so I don't know how much could be done press-wise now, but I am sure letters can be written to ensure it never happens again. Apparently the story has been on the website since it first happened. I didn't see it until today. Even though it was "old" I thought it was a story that was worth sharing.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I saw this. And it's why I was double puzzled when somebody up there in that area told me to just have those people dump their male Golden at the shelter, bc he'd be sprung. Um. No thanks.


That dog would have gone to a shelter almost 2 hours away from where this happened. The outcome would have been totally different.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR this makes me angry and so sad for this poor baby.....may she **** on them from the rainbow bridge =(


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Nicci831 said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR this makes me angry and so sad for this poor baby.....may she **** on them from the rainbow bridge =(


A friend of mine says there is a special hell for people who hurt animals...and those who were good to them get to push them in!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> A friend of mine says there is a special hell for people who hurt animals...and those who were good to them get to push them in!


That sounds good too!!! These people are supposed to HELP animals not dispose of them the first chance they get....:no::no:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

can't see the point of being a shelter if that's they do to the animals they are supposed to be sheltering, and what a pathetic excuse "there was no date" if only that person had half a brain or cared even.
Why not forward all the responses to the shelter and let them know the whole world can see what they've done, and there are people out here who really care.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

It makes absolutely no sense! You can't release her with out a computer but she can be put down??? How do people live with themselves?? Why are they in this kind of work??


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> unfortunately many Vets have donor dogs and cats that they keep for many years in a cage or pen. I think there should be a law against it!


Many vets also have cats and dogs "on call" to be brought in to donate blood. One of these dog's saved my dog's life.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This makes me sick to my stomach. I am a programmer, and anybody that uses a computer must have a back up plan for when these computers go down, especially if it is involving a life. Sounds more like politics to me. Their priority should have been to get the dog out of there no matter what it took!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> Many vets also have cats and dogs "on call" to be brought in to donate blood. One of these dog's saved my dog's life.


That I can totally get behind. If I knew one of my dogs had a blood type that could save other dogs, and I knew they wouldn't be harmed in donating, I would do it in a heartbeat. 

I am going to ask my vet about this. I honestly know nothing about blood donations for animals -but it has to be something that is needed.

I am glad your dog was saved!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I know that greyhounds are the preferred breed for donating blood. Apparently they have a 'universal' blood type. Lisa, I'd like to know what your vet says about needing blood from other breeds.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I know that greyhounds are the preferred breed for donating blood. Apparently they have a 'universal' blood type. Lisa, I'd like to know what your vet says about needing blood from other breeds.


I'll definitely let you know! That's interesting about greyhounds. Jenna (ACC) knows a lot about sight hounds, maybe she has some info. Honestly I had really never thought about this before. I'd like to learn more.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sadly, Greyhounds are large, have good veins, and are tolerant of abuse/pain, and easy to care for and content to live their lives out quietly and without being hyper in a small cage with no attention. I think that's why they're dog of choice.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Sadly, Greyhounds are large, have good veins, and are tolerant of abuse/pain, and easy to care for and content to live their lives out quietly and without being hyper in a small cage with no attention. I think that's why they're dog of choice.


 That is just so sad. Thanks for that - I figured you'd know, although I am sure that's one factoid you'd rather NOT know.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It is possible they have different blood from other dogs, and if so, someone correct me. But the vet I *worked for* told me point blank it's because of the reasons I said. Maybe there's more to it. One can hope.

But, then again, research Labs use Beagles bc they're small, cheap to feed, and tolerant of abuse.

I am NOT against using greyhounds or any other dog as doners- but I think they should live as pets.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> unfortunately many Vets have donor dogs and cats that they keep for many years in a cage or pen. I think there should be a law against it!


 
ITA, there sure should be, volunteering ones own dog for this is one thing, but to keep an animal caged for years for this purpose is horrid!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I know that greyhounds are the preferred breed for donating blood. Apparently they have a 'universal' blood type. Lisa, I'd like to know what your vet says about needing blood from other breeds.


My dog that was saved with a blood tranfusion was a Shih-Tzu, the donor dog was a German Shepherd. The ironic thing is that the reason why my dog had lost so much blood was because he was attacked by anothe German Shepherd.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Dog Blood Donors, register your dog to help save a pet's life!

Found this website - they log dogs whose owners will volunteer them for blood donations. Also gives some info.


----------

